# humminbird 798 ci hd si unit help



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

got a humminbird 798 ci hd si at gander mountain for like 750.00.if any one has one and would like to help me with setting it up.would like to know the setting's you have your set on most of the time.or any pointer's you can give me.i only crappie fish jigging and trolling would like to learn as much as i cam by spring time.
thank you for your help
i have never had a color unit or a si unit before


----------



## joetrimbo (Jan 27, 2010)

750.00 is real good.I pd 1049.00 and free shipping.I got real good with mine after hour and hours on You-Tube.The clearance from the prop 15in plus is most important.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Get the Navionics Hot Maps chip and Install. Turn the side imaging down to 50 to 75 feet. This should get you going. I have my transducer ojn my trolling motor and love it.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Go to you tube to watch, then the other parts to the series should appear.

The 1st in a multi-part series. You can learn alot by watching this series on You Tube! I have had my 798 for a couple of years and picked up a few tips i will put to use this year. The only drawback is its difficult to see the screen on the video, but you will get most of the idea.

There is a ton more on youtube that can help, its a great resource.


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

thank's watched all the video's and going to again and take notes


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

leeabu said:


> Get the Navionics Hot Maps chip and Install. Turn the side imaging down to 50 to 75 feet. This should get you going. I have my transducer ojn my trolling motor and love it.


This is excellent advice as well, particularly with this size screen, you will be able to make out structure/detail much better than having the settings out to 100ft or more.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

There is a ton of good information on BBC regarding HB side imaging units and lots of screen shots explaining what is being scanned. I have found that base settings are the best starting point. When you make changes make small inicremental changes and only change one thing at a time so you can see how the change has effected the display. Narrowing up your SI range is a good tip as well. 

Check out this link 

http://www.bbcboards.net/humminbird-image-interpretation/


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Flippin, that is a great link, thanks. TONS of info on SI and DI there! 1 quote in particular that may help while learning is:

_The absolute best way to get the best settings is to get a good piece of structure on your screen. When you do use your arrow key in any direction. Just punch it once and your crosshairs cursor will show up and that will freeze the picture from scrolling. Now your use your SI enhance feature and changes the settings. The settings of the picture will change but the picture will not scroll. That way once you get the best settings on a still shot and your settings will work just as well when you start the screen to scrolling again. To start the screen scrolling again hit EXIT. This will work for Side Imaging, Down Imaging and sonar. Don't forget to rotate through all the different color pallets. Some color pallets show better details on some structures than others. My personal favorites are blue and amber 1 for SI and DI. Sonar is personal preference and all show pretty much the same returns regardless of screen color. 
_

this is the thread this quote is from:

http://www.bbcboards.net/humminbird-sonar-gps/172968-all-sonar-information-resource.html


----------

